# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Willy Skipper ???

## Gast

Hi Zusammne,
Ich mchte diese Saison mal den Willi Skipper probieren.
Da ist man ja hinten aus der Schlaufe drauen.
Wo stell ich den hinteren Fu beim Absprung hin....oder wo drck ich mich damit ab.....hiner oder vor der Schlaufe?
Gru Alex.

----------


## Gast

Am besten gehts wenn du den hinteren Fuss hinter die hintere Schlaufe stellst bevor du dich abdrckst. Damit hab ich schon beim 1. Versuch fast nen Willy gestanden...aber irgendwie dann doch nicht :(

----------


## Gast

Cool...merci...werds mal beim nchsten Hack versuchen.

----------


## Gast

kannst die aerial jibe? weil ich glaub gliech nen willy wirst nicht schaffen... und probiers net gliech bei hack sonst fliegt dein brett nur unkontrolliert rum!!
jan

----------

